# Amusing picture



## Poimen (Mar 22, 2008)

Perhaps this should go in the theological forum? 

In any case, I found this picture rather humorous (originally posted in the Facebook group 'Calvinism: The Group That Chooses You')


----------



## Grymir (Mar 22, 2008)

That is sooo good. I almost wanna sign up to see more of them. Feel free to post more!

The pathetic thing is that that's what my wife's and mine early courting dates looked like through my eyes!!


----------



## Poimen (Mar 22, 2008)

The only other one I know... (it has been posted on the Puritanboard before):


----------



## Grymir (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, I seen that one as someone's avatar. When I saw it, I went to my wife, hugged her, and said that into her ear. It was soooo funny. I still get the chuckles when I see that. This is humor as it was predestined to be.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 22, 2008)

This one does not deal with romance, but it is funny . . .






I almost turned it into an avatar. But, hey, people might get the wrong idea.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 22, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Yes, I seen that one as someone's avatar. When I saw it, I went to my wife, hugged her, and said that into her ear. It was soooo funny. I still get the chuckles when I see that.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 22, 2008)

That's great DMc!! I want one!!!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 22, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> This one does not deal with romance, but it is funny . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love it! I'll have to send a copy to my Pentecostal friends.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 22, 2008)

Poimen said:


> The only other one I know... (it has been posted on the Puritanboard before):


All hilarious, but this one really made me guffaw out loud. I think I scared the kids.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 22, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > This one does not deal with romance, but it is funny . . .
> ...



Why? The dictionary is for you so that you can understand your Pentecostal firends.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 22, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...




Because, I've found while discussing theology, the Pentecostals often don't understand English!


----------



## Galatians220 (Mar 22, 2008)

That's hilarious, Rev. Kok. I love it. But it's also *extremely* poignant to me (and my husband) because our son (our only child) is definitely of marriageable age, looking around and _just can't find someone who believes as he does..._ _(Waaah!)_ I even put him on a "for never-married Christians only" web site for awhile (without his knowledge) for a few months, but it was a fairly inactive site and wasn't worth the time, so I took down his profile. (I made it clear that I was a *mom* doing the posting, as per the site's instructions.) 

Anyway -- *this is how it goes now!* I'm praying for a miracle for him because that's what it's going to take. But then, all good matches/marriages are (minor) miracles, aren't they?   We take them for granted, and we shouldn't...


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Mar 22, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> This one does not deal with romance, but it is funny . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!  



Grymir said:


> Yes, I seen that one as someone's avatar. When I saw it, I went to my wife, hugged her, and said that into her ear. It was soooo funny.



Awww...


----------

